# Frühjahr-Tipps



## herbi (16. März 2010)

Servus HGT´ler,...

möchte Euch diese Zeilen mal zur Diskusion vorstellen,...!

Sachliche Anregungen und Kritik sind herzlich Willkommen,....

_*Die Fische im Frühjahr*

Alle Jahre wieder ist das Frühjahr eine gefährliche Zeit für unsere Koi, die Klimaerwärmung brachte uns auch dieses Jahr wieder einen sehr langen, sehr harten und sehr schneereichen Winter und in unbeheizten Teichen endete die vergangene Jahreszeit für viele Fische tödlich.
Deswegen möchte ich euch ein paar Tipps mit auf den Weg geben.


*In verschlammten Teichen* 

+ mit geschlossener Eisdecke produzieren Ablagerungen (Laub, Fischkot, Futterreste usw. gefährliche „Faulgase“, welche ohne Belüftung oder Umwälzung nicht entweichen können.

+ Außerdem sinkt der PH-Wert unter der Eisfläche stark ab, so das Schwermetalle wie Zink und Kupfer (in vielen Algenmitteln) , welche während der vergangenen Saison in den Teich gekippt wurden, sich wieder rückbilden und die Fische vergiften können.

*Darum sollten unbedingt einige Vorkehrungen getroffen werden, *

+ damit unsere Koi das Frühjahr überstehen und nicht an Energiemangel (EMS) sterben. 
Ab ca. 6 - 7°C Wassertemperatur: 

+ 1 – 2 mal die Woche , energiereiches, hochverdauliches Futter anbieten, 2 wöchentlich einen 10 -20%igen Wasserwechsel vornehmen, am besten führt ihr den nach kalten Nächten durch, um starken Temperaturabsenkungen vorzubeugen 

+ Sind kalte Nächte angesagt, schaltet euere Wasserfälle aus, den Filter unbedingt weiterlaufen lassen 

+ Bei schlechter Kondition der Tiere, ist die Zugabe von 1 Gramm Salz (welches spielt keine Rolle!) pro Liter Wasser, um die Nierenfunktion zu entlasten zu empfehlen

* Ab ca. 10 °C Wassertemperatur: *
+ Bakterien und  Parasiten vermehren sich sehr schnell
+ Das Immunsystem der Fische arbeitet aber noch nicht 100% 
+ Der Filter arbeitet auch noch keine 100%, die Giftigkeit mancher chemischen Verbindungen, z.B. Medikamente, verändern sich mit der Temperatur

*Die Vorgänge im Filter und im Teich sind temperaturabhängig. *
+ Die Giftigkeit bestimmter chemischer Verbindungen, wie z.B. von Medikamenten          verändert sich mit der Temperatur.

*Ab ca. 12°C Wassertemperatur:*
+ Können die meisten Parasitenmittel schon angewendet werde,. bitte dazu aber die Dosierung und Herstellerangaben beachten.

*Ab etwa 15 °C Wassertemperatur:*
+ funktionieren der Stoffwechsel und das Immunsystem wieder zu 100%
_

Und bedenkt,..nach dem Winter ist vor dem Winter,...so dann stürtzt euch auf mich,....


Hoffe wenigstens einigen mit meinen Tipps geholfen zu haben,...


----------



## Digicat (16. März 2010)

*AW: Frühjahr-Tipps*

Servus Herbi

Na dann stürze ich mich gleich auf Dich ..... 



Danke für deinen wunderbaren Bericht ....


----------



## robsig12 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Frühjahr-Tipps*

Hallo Herbi,

nehme mir den Bericht auch gleich mal vor. :smoki

Zum Thema Salz egal welches, habe ich mal gehört, Jodfrei wäre besser, ohne es zu belegen zu können.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Frühjahr-Tipps*

Jeep, Herbi = supi Arbeit   

DANKE


----------



## herbi (16. März 2010)

*AW: Frühjahr-Tipps*

Servus,...

danke Helmut,....

danke robert,...

ich habe beide salzarten ausprobiert,...und konnte keine verhaltensstörungen sowie gesundheitseinschränkungen an meinen fischen beobachten,...!

ich lasse aber mit mir reden,...

das was ich geschrieben hab ist kein gesetz,...manche machens anders und kommen auch ganz gut durch den winter,...nur für neueinsteiger sollte es mal ein anhalt sein wie "erfahrene" koianer es handhaben,...

gerne wird sich helmut bereiterklären obige aussagen zu verbesseren wenn sie stichhaltig sind,...oder?


----------



## herbi (16. März 2010)

*AW: Frühjahr-Tipps*

ich meine damit wenn andere tipps hier in diesem thread kommen,....


----------



## koifischfan (16. März 2010)

*AW: Frühjahr-Tipps*

10kg (20 Päckchen) auf 10000Liter Wasser hört sich ganz schön heftig an. :shock


----------



## herbi (16. März 2010)

*AW: Frühjahr-Tipps*

Servs,...

 1-2%  Salzzugabe schadet deinen Fischen nicht,...es erleichtert ihnen das Leben ungemein,...

Allerdings bevor mit diversen Medikamenten behandelst,...erst lesen ob sie sich mit Salz vertragen,...


----------



## Momo-M (25. März 2010)

*AW: Frühjahr-Tipps*

Hallo Herbi,

leider haben meine Kois, wie schon in einem anderen Beitrag geschrieben, den Winter ja leider nicht überstanden 

Da ich was Sachen Teich angeht immer noch recht unerfahren bin  möchte ich gerne wissen ob ich diese Massnahmen auch machen sollte wenn nur noch 4 kleine Fische im Teich sind.
Wir haben den Teich am letzten Wochenende komplett gereinigt weil wir dachten es hätte kein Fisch überlebt, dabei fanden wir die 4 dann doch noch....

Was meinst du?

Liebe grüße Momo


----------



## edu95 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Frühjahr-Tipps*

Hallo Herbi
Würdest du auch in einem 4500 l Teich mit 6, 10 cm Shubumkin, Salz reinkippen. Bei mir läuft der Filter jetzt schon in den Bachlauf und habe 9 Grad Wassertemperatur. Den Winter haben alle durch meinen Eisfreihalter gut überstanden, nur Fressen wollen sie noch nicht so recht.
Schönen Gruß
Heinz


----------



## herbi (29. März 2010)

*AW: Frühjahr-Tipps*

*Servus Momo,...*



> ich gerne wissen ob ich diese Massnahmen auch machen sollte



Ihr habt doch den Teich gereinigt,..?
Da würde ich keine großen Eingriffe mehr machen, lasst die Fische erst ein bischen erholen,...Füttern würde ich aber schon....

*Servus Heinz,...*


> Würdest du auch in einem 4500 l Teich mit 6, 10 cm Shubumkin, Salz reinkippen.


Einfach Salz reinschütten würde ich nicht,...!
Ich schrieb ja,...*"wenn die Fische schlecht konditioniert sind..."* aber das musst du selber entscheiden,...nur du kennst deine Fische gut genug um das zu erkennen,....!

*Sei aber vorsichtig,...den wenn Salz im System ist, wirken manche Medikamente giftig,...und für die Pflanzen ist Salz auch schädlich,...!*In deinem Fall würde ich es mal mit Kurzzeitbäder (2%) probieren,....! Eine dauerhafte "aufsalzung" deines Wassers würde ich nicht empfehlen,...


Deinen Bachlauf würde ich nur an warmen Tagen laufen lassen,...den durch diesen kühlt das Wasser schneller aus,....und das sie bei dieser Wassertemp. das Futter schlechter annehmen ist denke ich völlig normal,....*beobachten würde ich das aber schon....!!!
*


----------



## Momo-M (29. März 2010)

*AW: Frühjahr-Tipps*

Hallo heinz,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort, Füttern tue ich sie schon, mit Sinkfutter, sie haben jetzt auch ganz gut angefangen zu fressen, zusätzlich bekommen sie ein Multivitaminpräperat übers Futter

Liebe Grüße Momo


----------



## herbi (29. März 2010)

*AW: Frühjahr-Tipps*

Servus Momo,...

ich bin zwar herbi und nicht Heinz,...aber ich denke das du getrost auf Schwimmfutter umstellen könntest,...
Das machst du in dem du bei jeder Fütterung mehr Schwimmfutter beimischt,...so gewöhnen sie sich dann langsam an die Oberflächenfütterung,....


Mit dem Aufwerten des Futters,...naja,..ich denke da scheiden sich die Geister,...hochwertiges Fischfutter hat alles was deine Lieblinge brauchen,...


----------



## Momo-M (30. März 2010)

*AW: Frühjahr-Tipps*

Ups....  da hab ich mich verlesen, also Hallo Herbi 

Das mit den Vitaminen wurde mir im Teichladen gesagt, aber ich lass mir ständig irgendwas andrehen. Ich glaub ich bin ein guter Kunde 
Schaden wird es aber nichts oder? 

Ich werde dann jetzt anfangen zu mischen, hab das Schwimmfutter auch schon gekauft, mal schauen was die kleinen momentan am liebsten mögen. 

Vielen dank nochmal für deine Antwort.

Liebe Grüße Momo


----------



## Ridge (3. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Frühjahr-Tipps*

Hallo Herbi

- wieder einmal ein Superbeitrag von dir. Ich bin richtig stolz auf dich!  

Meine Koi's haben den letzten Winter (09-10; ohne Pumpe / Filter) problemlos überstanden. Bei den wechselnden Temperaturen im Frühjahr wollte einer dann doch nicht mehr mitspielen...  ;-(

Über den Winter habe ich Sprudelsteine laufen, die den Teich eisfrei halten. Jetzt kommt wieder die Zeit, in der der Teich zufriert und wieder auftaut - und unsere Lieblinge wieder relativ munter umherschwimmen und einige Tage darauf am Boden regungslos verweilen. Für mich ich das (gefühlt) die schlimmste Zeit...

Und (kritisch hinterfragend) unabhängig davon, ob der Filter im Winter durchläuft. Die Bakkis haben im Winter m.E. auch keinen Bock. Wozu soll da 'ne Pumpe laufen, die wohlmöglich noch den Tümpel auskühlt?

LG Ridge


----------

